# I want to make an iPhone app but I hate programming



## MDLarson (Dec 7, 2009)

So I'd love to make an iPhone app that hooks up to our Doggy Day Care webcams.  I've got them streaming on our website (limited hours, so if it doesn't load for you, check the timeCentral Standard Time):
http://www.stonemountainpetlodge.com/doggy_day_care/live_feed_1.php

I've downloaded the iPhone SDK 3.1.2 and attempted to wrap my brain around some basic tutorials and examples, but I know I'm just going to hate the project.  My background is graphic design and my love is FileMaker.  PHP scripting stretches my abilities.  C is plain miserable for me, and Xcode looks a lot like C.

I'm wondering where to turn?  I prefer to manage all source files myself and handle distribution (I'm picky) and I would love to design the interface myself.

Can anyone reading this help me out?  Advice?  Pay-to-program?  Free examples of what I want?  

-Matt


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Dec 9, 2009)

You could make a web-based app.  It would be a very simple process actually.


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 9, 2009)

Ah hah!  I forgot about the web apps&#8230;  You never hear of them with all the hubbub surrounding the main App Store.  I will definitely look into the Web App thing.  Might post back if I have some success with it (or of I don't, heh).


----------

